# Where is 2020 Banned Members Thread?



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Wondering why a member was banned and can't find the thread. Can someone direct me to it?
Thanks


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

It got moved out of Private to General while Private was “broken”. The title never got updated but this is the current one

https://www.talkaboutmarriage.com/t...hread-read-thread-rules-in-first-post.406937/


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I just moved it back to private.


----------

